
José Mourinho's Body Language Analysed by Professor Geoff Beattie - blowski
http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/34672094
======
pavornyoh
A very depressed Chelsea fan here. I can't even watch us play anymore. I just
hope we don't get relegated. I am on the east coast in the U.S and it sucks to
wake up early to watch and get hammered.

